# Machine Head 5150s ... help maybe?



## Slayer89 (Jan 9, 2008)

Here are some screen shots I took from The Making of the Blackening vids on YouTube. I took them in hopes of catching Rob's settings ... but didn't get a decent angle.













I noticed in these pictures that he has cables plugged into both the high gain and normal inputs. Would you think this is for ease of switching guitars/inputs or is he running through both at once?

Also, in the second pic it looks like the rhythm channel light is on when he's playing. Does anyone know if he uses any sort of boost?

I love Rob's tone, and while not trying to completely replicate it for myself, I would like to play around with it. I remember closeups of his 5150's and their settings posted on HC a while back, but the host took them down. If anyone here might have saved them or anything, I'd love you forever.


----------



## Ext789 (Jan 9, 2008)

I know when you have two guitars plugged in, one in each input, it makes them both normal gain instead of one being high gain and normal gain.


----------



## Slayer89 (Jan 9, 2008)

Does that mean it can actually run two guitars being played through it at once? That sounds like an odd idea to me, but I guess I've heard stranger things, haha.


----------



## TomAwesome (Jan 9, 2008)

I think someone said in another thread earlier today that their 5150s are modded, so it may be more than just a matter of settings.


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Jan 9, 2008)

Their 5150s are modded all to hell. You'll never get their tone with a stock amp. Get a hold of Jerry from FJA Mods tell him what you want, and he'll get ya fixed up!


----------



## Slayer89 (Jan 10, 2008)

LordOVchaoS said:


> Their 5150s are modded all to hell. You'll never get their tone with a stock amp. Get a hold of Jerry from FJA Mods tell him what you want, and he'll get ya fixed up!



Thing is ... I don't know what I want, haha. I don't think a message saying, "I WANT TO SOUND LIKE T3H MACHINE HEADZ!" would do too much good.  

Have any idea what mods would get close to that sound?


----------



## Ruan7321 (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## Groff (Jan 10, 2008)

Keep in mind that most of the tone comes from the hands as well.


----------



## sakeido (Jan 10, 2008)

TheMissing said:


> Keep in mind that most of the tone comes from the hands as well.



Even Machine Head's feedback is more brutal than normal feedback. Their amps have had some magic worked on them. When I saw them live, I have never heard such a scooped extreme gain sound cut so well.


----------



## thedownside (Jan 10, 2008)

rob's chorus settings to me are what make his tone just that good. i wish i could duplicate them


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Jan 10, 2008)

Slayer89 said:


> Thing is ... I don't know what I want, haha. I don't think a message saying, "I WANT TO SOUND LIKE T3H MACHINE HEADZ!" would do too much good.
> 
> Have any idea what mods would get close to that sound?



Actually, Jerry can work with a message like that! I don't recommend writing it in intarweb dweeb language  but if you give him a general direction of what you're looking for he can make it happen! Who knows? He may have done their amps for them! Most modded 5150s out there are done by Jerry.


----------



## thedownside (Jan 10, 2008)

i dont have a 5150, but i've considered one many times, partially to get something like there tone. how much roughly would mods like that cost?


----------



## Slayer89 (Jan 10, 2008)

Ruan7321 said:


>



     




> Actually, Jerry can work with a message like that! I don't recommend writing it in intarweb dweeb language but if you give him a general direction of what you're looking for he can make it happen! Who knows? He may have done their amps for them! Most modded 5150s out there are done by Jerry.



Haha, okay. Sounds good, then. To be honest, I was wondering how they got their leads to sound as clear and clean as they do. I guess that would explain it.




> i dont have a 5150, but i've considered one many times, partially to get something like there tone. how much roughly would mods like that cost?



I was wondering that myself. After looking at the FJA page, it looks like just a few mods could practically add up to how much the 5150 cost would itself.


----------



## FoxZero (Jan 10, 2008)

LordOVchaoS said:


> Their 5150s are modded all to hell. You'll never get their tone with a stock amp. Get a hold of Jerry from FJA Mods tell him what you want, and he'll get ya fixed up!



Thanks for the link!

I was seriously about to ask this myself.

Also anybody know what kind of cabs/speakers they use. Their tone is damned close to what I want. I'm not crazy about them but the tone on the last album was amazing, hell their tone is always awesome, even when they suck.

The Blackening really shocked me, the phrase "best album since Burn my Eyes" is no hype. I actually have always hated MH after that album. They really turned around.


----------



## Slayer89 (Jan 11, 2008)

FoxZero said:


> The Blackening really shocked me, the phrase "best album since Burn my Eyes" is no hype. I actually have always hated MH after that album. They really turned around.



I dunno, I will agree that most stuff after Burn My Eyes paled in comparison, but I think Through The Ashes of Empires was awesome. I loved that one. Hell, I might even like it more than the Blackening.  

But I will agree about them having bad ass tone .... hence why I started this thread! haha.


----------



## budda (Jan 11, 2008)

if you want to play clean and clear lead lines... practise your technique. that will help a LOT. your tone can be tight and articulate, but if your playing is a bit sloppy then that's what you'll hear.


----------



## Slayer89 (Jan 11, 2008)

No, I meant the tone. All the tones I've dialed in have had a fair amount of noticeable fizz on them when it came to the higher pitched notes.


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 11, 2008)

in my experience a good retube takes care of that on those amps.


----------



## FoxZero (Jan 11, 2008)

Slayer89 said:


> I dunno, I will agree that most stuff after Burn My Eyes paled in comparison, but I think Through The Ashes of Empires was awesome. I loved that one. Hell, I might even like it more than the Blackening.
> 
> But I will agree about them having bad ass tone .... hence why I started this thread! haha.



Imperium was awesome yeah! But Days tuern to Grey or whatever sucked, it was hit or miss for me. The Blackening just blew me away.


----------



## Edroz (Jan 11, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> in my experience a good retube takes care of that on those amps.



 

Alan, since this 5150 you bought is used, most likely the tubes might be a little beat... that should be your first order of business right there, next step i would try is a tube screamer (nothing too over the top if you only want to add some clarity, the Maxon VOP9 is perfect for this). maybe try out some different pickups too if you still find things not to your liking.

yeah, alot of this stuff will add up ($), but that's the fun in owning a tube amp! there's always things you can do to enhance and improve them.


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 11, 2008)

mmhmm. gotta love it. its not like you get it, and then on to find something else to do. Always giving you a good means to have fun and be broke 
honestly, 5150 retube = kill all fizz. if not, something is south in your guitar or cab


----------



## Slayer89 (Jan 11, 2008)

Edroz said:


> Alan, since this 5150 you bought is used, most likely the tubes might be a little beat... that should be your first order of business right there, next step i would try is a tube screamer (nothing too over the top if you only want to add some clarity, the Maxon VOP9 is perfect for this). maybe try out some different pickups too if you still find things not to your liking.
> 
> yeah, alot of this stuff will add up ($), but that's the fun in owning a tube amp! there's always things you can do to enhance and improve them.



Got any recomendation for tubes? I plan on getting that Tung Sol, that you suggested, but what about for the other tubes? It will probably be a while before I buy them, but I guess it'd be good to get my game plan in order.


----------



## budda (Jan 11, 2008)

JJ retube kit from Eurotubes that's what I'd do.

you could buy power amp tubes now.. and preamp tubes later. or do it all at once, your call.



Slayer89 said:


> No, I meant the tone. All the tones I've dialed in have had a fair amount of noticeable fizz on them when it came to the higher pitched notes.



what do you have the gain at? chances are it's got enough gain on 3 for metal. i run the gain on 3 on my ultra channel on the jsx, and its Overkill lol.


----------



## Slayer89 (Jan 11, 2008)

I have the gain right around (or maybe a little above) 3 actually, haha. I try to avoid the fizz, haha. I have a friend who thinks you can't get a good tone without the gain being at least set at 3/4s of the max. Drives me insane, haha.


----------



## budda (Jan 11, 2008)

are you on the lead channel or the clean channel on crunch mode? clean channel on crunch mode is the place to be 

i stick with my eurotubes recommendation


----------



## Edroz (Jan 11, 2008)

Slayer89 said:


> Got any recomendation for tubes? I plan on getting that Tung Sol, that you suggested, but what about for the other tubes? It will probably be a while before I buy them, but I guess it'd be good to get my game plan in order.



budda's JJ recommendation should do. they've always served me well in my peavey XXX. you'll wan't four JJ 6L6GCs for the powe section. for the preamp section, i would still definitely get the Tung-Sol Gold Pin 12AX7 for V1, for the remaining 4 slots, i'm sure the JJ 12AX7s are fine. i've had good results with the regular Tung-Sol 12AX7s as well.

i'm about due for a full retube in my Brunetti, i'm hearing good things about Electro Harmonix, so i think i'm going for a set of the 6L6s and in addtion to the Tung-Sol Gold Pin i already have in there, a quad of EH 12AX7s.


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 12, 2008)

dude, EHX power tubes are awesome (el34s and the like at least, dont think they make any kt types. MAYBE kt88s). i really like their 12AH7's too. the 12ax7's are meh. get something else for those, at least the gain stages. They arent bad, better than sovteks and shit, but nothing great in the gain stages etc. They ARE good for buffers/returns on fx loops, reverb tanks, inverters etc. Id grab some jj gold pins or something for your Gain tubes though


----------



## Rick (Jan 12, 2008)

I fucking love their tone.


----------



## warlock7strEMG (Jan 12, 2008)

Machine Head is one of my all time favorite bands and I love their tone, especially on "The More Things Change.." and " Through The Ashes Of Empires". Ive always heard that they get their tone by using the Rhythm channel on their 5150s boosted with a TS9 and their clean channel is actually the Lead channel with the gain turned way down. 

Notice on the pics of Robbs rig here, the tape with "clean" written on it is above the Lead channels gain knob and its barely up. 

Notice also the piece of tape with "main" written on it is above the Rhythm channels volume(which looks to be turned up decently loud) and if you look to the far left end of the panel where the Rhythm gain knob is, its cranked up enough to where it can by pushed into high gain with a TS9. 

As far as any mods that might have been done to the amps as well im not sure though.



Ruan7321 said:


>


----------



## Slayer89 (Jan 12, 2008)

Okay, thanks for all the info. Hopefully this Friday (payday for me) I'll be ordering the preamp tubes. I'll get the Tung Sol gold pin, and then JJ's. One thing is in almost all of Eurotubes' 5150 sets they put a "balanced" 12ax7 in for V5. Should I order one of these, and what effect does that really have on the tone?


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 12, 2008)

I see no mention of biasing the amp. Make sure to do that, as it's critical to an amp's performance. Eurotubes can fill you in on how to do that


----------



## Slayer89 (Jan 12, 2008)

I've heard a ton about people "biasing" amps. What exactly is that?


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 12, 2008)

Slayer89 said:


> I've heard a ton about people "biasing" amps. What exactly is that?



Read this..

That should really explain it better than I can, I'm too lazy to type up paragraphs on it at this moment. All you need to know is after the amp is properly biased, your tone and response will improve dramatically. Most tube amps come stock set cold, which is why I never judge an amp before I can get new tubes in it properly biased.

Most Mesa and Peavey amps have a 'fixed' bias which is set very cold, which sucks, their rationale for doing it that way is so that you can just go plug 'n play with tubes without running into issues. A one size fits all type approach. For people who are really concerned with their tone, this won't cut it. You can still get around the fixed bias though and make it adjustable, just talk to Bob at EuroTubes if you can.


----------



## Slayer89 (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks much for the link.

Well, I'll check into that, but I'm honestly not sure there are any local places that I'd trust to do that sort of work (I normally walk out of local shops wishing I hadn't even bothered asking the employees technical questions), and shipping would cost a bitch and a half. So, hopefully I can find a new, reliable place.


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 12, 2008)

Dude it's super easy to do it yourself. You just get a bias probe and a digital multimeter and that's all you need. All you have to do once you get it set up is to adjust the 'trim pot' on your amp to the appropriate level, it's so easy. I didn't know anything about how to do it either, until I spoke to them and they hooked me up. They even have videos on how to do it on their website.


----------



## Slayer89 (Jan 12, 2008)

Okay. My only concern is that I've heard 5150's don't have a trim pot stock, and that you have to install one. There are no videos on the Eurotubes page involving a 5150, so that part leaves me a bit out of the loop.


----------



## the KĪCK AЯSE AussĪe 3.0 (Nov 16, 2018)

Hi i am just wondering the exact amp and the exact mods and who modded robb flynn used during burn my eyes and the more things change and the exact things logan mader used during burn my eyes and the more things change


----------



## lewis (Nov 16, 2018)

they run chorus hard infront of the amp right? rather than Efx Loop.

Their old searing Rhythm/lead tones were just stunning. Made drop B sound groovier and heavier than it probably ever had at that point.

I was obsessed with this band back then. Modded my Epi flying v to look exactly like his ESP/Gibson copy flying V. Just wish my epi had 24 frets.


----------



## Flappydoodle (Nov 16, 2018)

Thread resurrection from 2008, wow. But here's some good content. Robb's actual amp settings. He uses the rhythm channel of the 5150, boosted with an SD-1. He uses the lead channel with the gain all the way down as a clean.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 16, 2018)

Flappydoodle said:


> He uses the rhythm channel of the 5150, boosted with an SD-1. He uses the lead channel with the gain all the way down as a clean.


...That's one way to do it.


----------



## Shask (Nov 16, 2018)

lewis said:


> they run chorus hard infront of the amp right? rather than Efx Loop.
> 
> Their old searing Rhythm/lead tones were just stunning. Made drop B sound groovier and heavier than it probably ever had at that point.
> 
> I was obsessed with this band back then. Modded my Epi flying v to look exactly like his ESP/Gibson copy flying V. Just wish my epi had 24 frets.


He uses the EHX Electric Mistress Flanger and not Chorus.... same idea though.


----------



## Bentaycanada (Nov 16, 2018)

Machine Head tone is pretty easy to get. 
5150 > TS9 > Guitar with EMG 81 in the bridge, and remember to scoop those mids! You can’t miss with that setup.


----------



## PunkBillCarson (Nov 17, 2018)

Bentaycanada said:


> Machine Head tone is pretty easy to get.
> 5150 > TS9 > Guitar with EMG 81 in the bridge, and remember to scoop those mids! You can’t miss with that setup.




They used a Boss SD-1 on Burn My Eyes, didn't they?


----------



## Bentaycanada (Nov 17, 2018)

PunkBillCarson said:


> They used a Boss SD-1 on Burn My Eyes, didn't they?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 17, 2018)

On my 5150II, I got the best results boosting the rhythm channel with an SD-1 rather than a TS pedal.

But FWIW, I've heard the 5152's rhythm channel is much different than the OG.


----------



## PunkBillCarson (Nov 17, 2018)

That may be what Ola's using to cover that track, but I'm pretty sure that I've read in past that BME was 5150's on Rhythm Channel with Boss SD-1's.


----------



## Flappydoodle (Nov 18, 2018)

You also need a Marshall 1960A cab

I've played a boosted 5150 through a 1960A, with a Les Paul with EMG81. I copied Rob's settings, and it sounded - not that great.

Don't know if there's some other tricks involved. Or his fingers/picking really is magical.


----------



## KailM (Nov 18, 2018)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> On my 5150II, I got the best results boosting the rhythm channel with an SD-1 rather than a TS pedal.
> 
> But FWIW, I've heard the 5152's rhythm channel is much different than the OG.



I would definitely describe the 5152 rhythm channel as quite different from the 5150's rhythm channel. The II/6505+ has a much tighter, midrangey Marshall thing going on, whereas the OG has a thicker, rounder version of the standard 5150 brootz channel. The OG head has a massive chug sound on both channels; with the green channel being even chunkier than the red -- but less grind and aggression in the mids.

The II/+ has a delicious sound to it as well though, just more of a hot-rodded JCM 800 sound.

Also, FWIW there is indeed a huge (I mean, huge to us tone geeks) difference in sound between boosting with a TS vs. an SD-1 type pedal. The SD-1 and clones of it sound more grindy, mean, and pissed off, compared to the more refined, smooth tone of a TS boost.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 18, 2018)

I actually felt the 5152's crunch channel was kinda flubbier, which is why I needed a SD-1 vs a TS. Wasn't tight enough for the cause. 

Also another thing with the SD-1 is there's less output and gain. But that's POSSIBLY due to the fact there's less low end and low mids being boosted. The SD-1 boosts more in the high mids, which makes it a great, thrashy boost pedal.


----------



## PunkBillCarson (Nov 18, 2018)

The difference that a Boss SD-1 and a TS have through one of these amps is night and day. TS gives you that mushy metalcore sound while the Boss SD-1 gives you essentially a hammer with an ax blade on one side of it. I'll never go back to a TS now that I've heard what an SD-1 does for a 6505+.


----------



## buriedoutback (Nov 18, 2018)

PunkBillCarson said:


> The difference that a Boss SD-1 and a TS have through one of these amps is night and day. TS gives you that mushy metalcore sound while the Boss SD-1 gives you essentially a hammer with an ax blade on one side of it. I'll never go back to a TS now that I've heard what an SD-1 does for a 6505+.



Ok I have to get hold of an SD-1 with this endorsement!

L 10 / D 0 / tone to taste?


----------



## PunkBillCarson (Nov 18, 2018)

buriedoutback said:


> Ok I have to get hold of an SD-1 with this endorsement!
> 
> L 10 / D 0 / tone to taste?




That's what I do typically, but it should be noted that the SD-1 has a way of adding a bit of a dry boost, so you can actually get away with a small amount of gain on the pedal, maybe one notch. I do that and it gives me the juice I need while still being pretty tight. It turns the 6505+ into a straight up thrash, death, and black metal machine instead of a generic metalcore/hardcore amp.


----------



## PunkBillCarson (Nov 18, 2018)

Flappydoodle said:


> You also need a Marshall 1960A cab
> 
> I've played a boosted 5150 through a 1960A, with a Les Paul with EMG81. I copied Rob's settings, and it sounded - not that great.
> 
> Don't know if there's some other tricks involved. Or his fingers/picking really is magical.



Wasn't that 5150 they used modded, though? That could be a contributing factor.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 18, 2018)

PunkBillCarson said:


> Wasn't that 5150 they used modded, though? That could be a contributing factor.



Robb claims his 5150 isn't modded. 

Also I looked around and apparently it was a SD1 on Burn. And honestly it kinda sounds like a Marshall cab?


----------



## Shask (Nov 18, 2018)

buriedoutback said:


> Ok I have to get hold of an SD-1 with this endorsement!
> 
> L 10 / D 0 / tone to taste?


The SD-1 is great for making everything sound tight, more aggressive in the upper mids, and just more metal overall. I used them for years, and went on a search for better, more expensive ODs.... while I have several different boosts now, I recently picked up a cheap SD-1 because I found myself missing it. I don't ever see getting rid of this one.


----------



## PunkBillCarson (Nov 18, 2018)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Robb claims his 5150 isn't modded.
> 
> Also I looked around and apparently it was a SD1 on Burn. And honestly it kinda sounds like a Marshall cab?



Ah, well then, I'm not sure. He has gone on record to say that that particular 5150 is "special" and he doesn't know what it is, but I'd also read that it had been modded. Who knows? Either way, I love the tone on that album. Nice and groovy.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 18, 2018)

PunkBillCarson said:


> Ah, well then, I'm not sure. He has gone on record to say that that particular 5150 is "special" and he doesn't know what it is, but I'd also read that it had been modded. Who knows? Either way, I love the tone on that album. Nice and groovy.



I've read it as well. Even saw Ola say that as well.

Then again, Ola also claims Burn was a TS9, when the main consensus is SD-1. 

I mean, it could be a red herring. It COULD be modded and he doesn't wanna say.


----------



## PunkBillCarson (Nov 18, 2018)

I DO know that he keeps it locked up in a storage unit or a studio, not sure which. But, I tried to get Burn My Eyes tone and the SD-1 brings me FAR closer than the TS ever did.


----------



## Shask (Nov 18, 2018)

I always thought Burn My Eyes was some Marshall and the SD-1. I didn't think he used the 5150 until "...The More Things Change". I know Burn My Eyes does not have the fat low end the other records have.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 18, 2018)

Shask said:


> I always thought Burn My Eyes was some Marshall and the SD-1. I didn't think he used the 5150 until "...The More Things Change". I know Burn My Eyes does not have the fat low end the other records have.



It was a mix I read. Robb's JCM800 from Vio-Lence, and Logan Mader's 5150.


----------



## Alex79 (Nov 19, 2018)

Shask said:


> I always thought Burn My Eyes was some Marshall and the SD-1. I didn't think he used the 5150 until "...The More Things Change". I know Burn My Eyes does not have the fat low end the other records have.



He definitely used Marshalls on the first tour when he was in Germany, but I wouldn't know if it was the same amp or rented. They weren't that big when BME first came out, so it might have been the same amp.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 19, 2018)

I was watching some videos from '94, and Robb's definitely using some un-labeled Marshall JMP. Seemed to be paired with a Recto in one show.


----------



## the KĪCK AЯSE AussĪe 3.0 (Nov 22, 2018)

Flappydoodle said:


> You also need a Marshall 1960A cab
> 
> I've played a boosted 5150 through a 1960A, with a Les Paul with EMG81. I copied Rob's settings, and it sounded - not that great.
> 
> Don't know if there's some other tricks involved. Or his fingers/picking really is magical.


they modded their amps


----------



## the KĪCK AЯSE AussĪe 3.0 (Nov 23, 2018)

I would love some help with the information with getting the exact same crushing machine head guitar tone of both robb flynn and logan mader on the burn my eyes and the more things change from what i have heard robb used a modded peavy 5150 from what ive tryed to find apparently rob had it set to the rhythm green channel with crunch or something like that ive tryed to find what mods he had if anyone knows the exact mods or who modded it please tell me but from what ive found apparently he had a clarity mod a noise reduction mod and a bias mod apparently during burn my eyes robb used mesa oversized cabs With greenbacks apparently robb used a boss sd1 pedal and ibanez rg with emg 81 i think for the more things change he used most of the same stuff but he used a vintage marshall cabinet with v30 and a tube screamer 9 and i think a GML 8200 EQ logan i have know idea please help what ever it takes even if it takes me going to sketchie websites or flying to America to robb flynn or logan or collin richardson or andy sneap All that is what ive heard from some rumours but i wanna know the real gear i love the tone but i also wanna know what logan used


----------



## Flappydoodle (Nov 23, 2018)

the KĪCK AЯSE AussĪe 3.0 said:


> they modded their amps



See below



the KĪCK AЯSE AussĪe 3.0 said:


> I would love some help with the information with getting the exact same crushing machine head guitar tone of both robb flynn and logan mader on the burn my eyes and the more things change from what i have heard robb used a modded peavy 5150 from what ive tryed to find apparently rob had it set to the rhythm green channel with crunch or something like that ive tryed to find what mods he had if anyone knows the exact mods or who modded it please tell me but from what ive found apparently he had a clarity mod a noise reduction mod and a bias mod apparently during burn my eyes robb used mesa oversized cabs With greenbacks apparently robb used a boss sd1 pedal and ibanez rg with emg 81 i think for the more things change he used most of the same stuff but he used a vintage marshall cabinet with v30 and a tube screamer 9 and i think a GML 8200 EQ logan i have know idea please help what ever it takes even if it takes me going to sketchie websites or flying to America to robb flynn or logan or collin richardson or andy sneap All that is what ive heard from some rumours but i wanna know the real gear i love the tone but i also wanna know what logan used



I don't have first hand info, but on the Andy Sneap forums and HarmonyCentral Robb's guitar tech made several posts. 

His tone comes from a "special" 5150 (called "Bubba", NOT modded), with SD-1 clean boost. Rhythm (green) channel. JCM 1960B cabinet with V30s. In later interviews, Robb also mentions that he blends Bubba with "a Marshall". No further description of what that amp was.

We know from production videos of later albums that nowadays they quad track their guitars, and use blended SM57 and MD421 microphones. 

Thing is, are you really going to go and buy the same gear, have the mods done etc?

If you're really desperate for that tone for your own recording, your best bet IMO would be find a bit of the isolated guitar from the album, then EQ match it, or use BIAS amp match or AxeFX etc. There's some isolated guitar at the start of "None but my own" which would be super easy to clone with modern plugins. The guitar tone by itself isn't that special IMO - it's the mix with bass and drums which makes it heavy.


----------



## KailM (Nov 23, 2018)

the KĪCK AЯSE AussĪe 3.0 said:


> I would love some help with the information with getting the exact same crushing machine head guitar tone of both robb flynn and logan mader on the burn my eyes and the more things change from what i have heard robb used a modded peavy 5150 from what ive tryed to find apparently rob had it set to the rhythm green channel with crunch or something like that ive tryed to find what mods he had if anyone knows the exact mods or who modded it please tell me but from what ive found apparently he had a clarity mod a noise reduction mod and a bias mod apparently during burn my eyes robb used mesa oversized cabs With greenbacks apparently robb used a boss sd1 pedal and ibanez rg with emg 81 i think for the more things change he used most of the same stuff but he used a vintage marshall cabinet with v30 and a tube screamer 9 and i think a GML 8200 EQ logan i have know idea please help what ever it takes even if it takes me going to sketchie websites or flying to America to robb flynn or logan or collin richardson or andy sneap All that is what ive heard from some rumours but i wanna know the real gear i love the tone but i also wanna know what logan used



You should think about paragraphs.

Anyhow, I've never really checked out Machine Head all that much. Just listened to "Burn My Eyes" and concluded that that's a tone I hear every day with my stock 6505 on the green channel, boosted by an MXR M77.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 23, 2018)

KailM said:


> You should think about paragraphs.
> 
> Anyhow, I've never really checked out Machine Head all that much. Just listened to "Burn My Eyes" and concluded that that's a tone I hear every day with my stock 6505 on the green channel, boosted by an MXR M77.



Don't forget the Marshall cab.


----------



## DudeManBrother (Nov 23, 2018)

I don’t think anyone needs to mod their 5150 to get the MH tone. A low noise 5751, or high grade/low gain 12ax7 in V1, a quad of hot 6L6’s, and an SD-1 will get you basically there.


----------



## Luafcm (Dec 13, 2018)

I know that Rob has said that he loves the sound of feedback, and when learning to play, he could never get his rig to scream like he wanted it to. Trying to figure out how to get that screaming high gain feedback when he wasn't playing, he developed that technique of hitting the open natural harmonic that is laden in MH riffage.

So yea, there truly is some magic in Rob's right (and left!) hand playing technique. Seeing the Rob and Logan show convinced me to get a 5150 myself. Flanger is also a must, but I think I need an Andy Sneap in my signal chain to nail that tone.


----------



## GoldDragon (Dec 13, 2018)

If the dual input on the 5150 is like the JSX dual input, you can use the second jack as a "boost" switch.

You run a latched switch pedal into the second input and when you switch A/B, the input of the other input toggles between low and high.


----------

